# Did God Create Man?



## Taipan (Jul 2, 2007)

I was talking to my friend and he was talking about how they dont want schools to teach evolution, and how churches want people to beilve in adam and eve, but then he made a good point which was what if god created evolution, say he created a single cell organism designed to evolve gradually into humans. Whats your opinon?


----------



## unoitmakesense (Jul 2, 2007)

fuckin hell mate u hit a nerve, its all about control, if you think of evolution your should start thinking of your previous situation and how the media or whoever is trying to persuade you to think another way, i think its a violation of free thinking but still, religion always seems to have a resemblance to the big book of the law. the government just want a lock down of how people think and what they follow, without knowing this information they cannot plan future events or misconcepshions. yea i dont know what im talking about right now YERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Taipan (Jul 2, 2007)

unoitmakesense said:


> fuckin hell mate u hit a nerve, its all about control, if you think of evolution your should start thinking of your previous situation and how the media or whoever is trying to persuade you to think another way, i think its a violation of free thinking but still, religion always seems to have a resemblance to the big book of the law. the government just want a lock down of how people think and what they follow, without knowing this information they cannot plan future events or misconcepshions. yea i dont know what im talking about right now YERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


true, i dont think it matters what religion anyone is or even if they have one as long as they dont push theirs onto other people


----------



## unoitmakesense (Jul 2, 2007)

its funny how they think every book was written by the power of god but all have different stories, maybe god smoked


----------



## Taipan (Jul 2, 2007)

unoitmakesense said:


> its funny how they think every book was written by the power of god but all have different stories, maybe god smoked


perhaps, if you ever get a chance to see the Reefer Madness dvd, there is a short film called Grandpas marijuana handbook, and he some stuff that links the bible to marijuana, like how people saw god and burning bushes, and how no one sees that unless they are on something lol.


----------



## unoitmakesense (Jul 2, 2007)

yea ive heard of that but i havent watched it myself yet. ill make sure i watch it


----------



## mogie (Jul 2, 2007)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## unoitmakesense (Jul 2, 2007)

not for the weak of mind this is it taipan


----------



## Dr High (Jul 2, 2007)

i think a commet hit earth and cell organisms evolved to bvecome humans cuz we dont look at all like any naimal on this planet lol were too smart for them


----------



## unoitmakesense (Jul 2, 2007)

we are the aliens attacking the planet yeye i hear u pal

we crashed n started growing then we killed the dinosaurs n ate em n doug graves thats why theres always a layer of dirt between em, and now the animals that are alive are the ones they didnt want, eventually machines will take over because they will be the only source of food.

have u seen star wars?


----------



## dumbassdrummer (Jul 2, 2007)

Evolution is the accepted scientific theory for the development of all species, just as gravity is the accepted scientific theory for the way in which bodies of mass interact. 
As for God's involvement, it depends on your conception of God, even then, science generally does not attempt to overrule spiritual explanations of events, how could it? Science deals with physical reality, religion, for the most part, does not, and even when religion does address physical reality, it generally does not make dogmatic demands of reality, as if religious dogma has any sway over the way in which the physical world operates.

Many people, I'm sorry to say, cling dogmatically to the words in their spiritual texts, only causing problems. The idea that the world flooded for forty days and forty nights and that Noah built a giant boat to save the animals is absurd; however, what the story of Noah provides as a spiritual lesson may have a great deal of value. And that's just the thing - most spiritual teaching comes in allegory, and in language that makes rather difficult metaphysical subjects available to the masses - this is why Schopenhauer calls religion "folk-metaphysics", though he was only partially correct. 

And, of course, questions like this always create semantic issues. Imagine two unacquainted scientists meeting to debate, for example, the development of the universe. One scientist employs common scientific terminology, the other was taught science just as the first except that the terminology used in the second scientist's country is entirely different - instead of atoms, the second scientist was taught "spirit" and instead energy "karma" and so forth. Imagine these two scientists debating such an issue, being unfamiliar with one another's terminology - they would both think the other to be an absolute fool!


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 3, 2007)

Taipan said:


> perhaps, if you ever get a chance to see the Reefer Madness dvd, there is a short film called Grandpas marijuana handbook, and he some stuff that links the bible to marijuana, like how people saw god and burning bushes, and how no one sees that unless they are on something lol.


i saw that guy on youtube. i know the bible very well from my previous life. he's reaching.

and if you believe that god created man using evolution, it's possible YOU'RE reaching from some sort of compromise between religion and logic.

of course, anything's possible. and i appreciate your friend trying to be a mediator between believers and nons. but, the god hypothesis lost footing a long time ago.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 3, 2007)

The only way for there to be a god is if that god is not a god at all, but merely the CATALYST for the creation of the UNIVERSE. WE, don't even come into it.


----------



## unoitmakesense (Jul 3, 2007)

should anarchy be legal?


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 3, 2007)

Taipan said:


> I was talking to my friend and he was talking about how they dont want schools to teach evolution, and how churches want people to beilve in adam and eve, but then he made a good point which was what if god created evolution, say he created a single cell organism designed to evolve gradually into humans. Whats your opinon?


This all depends on what your definition of "god" is............


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2007)

if god created man then god is an asshole. to have the power of god and have to add misery and suffering to the equation is stupid. why not give man a full life of bliss? what the fuck is with the child molesters? for what reason did god create them?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> if god created man then god is an asshole. to have the power of god and have to add misery and suffering to the equation is stupid. why not give man a full life of bliss? what the fuck is with the child molesters? for what reason did god create them?


Shit man, I hate that subject. terrifies the fuck out of me... I have 3 little kids and the oldest is 3.

Nonces actually drive around in teams now to kidnap kids off the street. These type of people would get no mercy from me.

Ah, the point. The point is that these people are serving their time and meeting fellow nonces, making plans for when they get out. This is why the danger levels have risen considerably the past few years.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 3, 2007)

I wish people would take religion less seriously.
Who the hell knows.

The bible is a copulation of stories to impart wisdom through the generations.
Most of the stories in it are remix's of much more ancient stories.

What really gets me are these televangelists.
I see this dribble on tv and it blows my mind that people actually send in money.

Then you have the people who feel their god wants them to kill in his name. WTF.


----------



## unoitmakesense (Jul 3, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> I wish people would take religion less seriously.
> Who the hell knows.
> 
> The bible is a copulation of stories to impart wisdom through the generations.
> ...


i agree, what he said.

plus god and jesus are lies to make us think a certain way.......fact.....and u KNOW it makes sense


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 3, 2007)

unoitmakesense said:


> i agree, what he said.
> 
> plus god and jesus are lies to make us think a certain way.......fact.....and u KNOW it makes sense


You might be alright after all


----------



## ramblerpimp209 (Jul 3, 2007)

You people are so blind. God created you, yet you want to create your own God. 

That's not how it is. Deal with it. Spoiled, whiny, children.

"Every knee will bow and every tongue confess 'Jesus Christ is Lord'."

Most of you will be confessing too late as you choose to follow your folly.


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 3, 2007)

fuck man's god concept. and fuck man's religion. and fuck child molestors, too...in the ass, in prison.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 3, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> fuck man's god concept. and fuck man's religion. and fuck child molestors, too...in the ass, in prison.


Exactly......it's all BULLSHIT


----------



## ramblerpimp209 (Jul 3, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> fuck man's god concept. and fuck man's religion. and fuck child molestors, too...in the ass, in prison.


sounds like somebody needs to fuck something.


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 3, 2007)

ramblerpimp209 said:


> You people are so blind. God created you, yet you want to create your own God.
> 
> That's not how it is. Deal with it. Spoiled, whiny, children.
> 
> ...


Where's your evidence to back this up? There is no use spreading this bullshit if you have no proof of what you're saying is true. And don't give me this faith bullshit. Faith is believing in something without any need of evidence, and that is ridiculous. And an old ass book is NOT sufficient evidence.

If you want to believe these fairy tales, then fine. But don't act as if you are superior to non-believers, or that you are a better person for believing in a God.

Anyway, I'll leave you with a quote.

&#8220;I contend that we are both atheists. I just believe in one fewer god than you do. When you understand why you dismiss all the other possible gods, you will understand why I dismiss yours.&#8221;

- Stephen Roberts


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 3, 2007)

Baked Jesus said:


> Where's your evidence to back this up? There is no use spreading this bullshit if you have no proof of what you're saying is true. And don't give me this faith bullshit. Faith is believing in something without any need of evidence, and that is ridiculous. And an old ass book is NOT sufficient evidence.
> 
> If you want to believe these fairy tales, then fine. But don't act as if you are superior to non-believers, or that you are a better person for believing in a God.
> 
> ...


That quote is excellent. I've read it before, but this takes nothing from it's impact. Any god believers finally understand why gods do not exist yet?


----------



## ramblerpimp209 (Jul 3, 2007)

Baked Jesus said:


> Where's your evidence to back this up? There is no use spreading this bullshit if you have no proof of what you're saying is true. And don't give me this faith bullshit. Faith is believing in something without any need of evidence, and that is ridiculous. And an old ass book is NOT sufficient evidence.
> 
> If you want to believe these fairy tales, then fine. But don't act as if you are superior to non-believers, or that you are a better person for believing in a God.
> 
> ...



Your argument is not with me. 

I don't act is if I am superior to anyone. 

You don't know me at all.


You don't know a thing.


----------



## ramblerpimp209 (Jul 3, 2007)

ps I'll pray for you


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 3, 2007)

ramblerpimp209 said:


> ps I'll pray for you


THAT RIGHT THERE. You are acting superior to me.

You are implying that you have the power to do something that I don't.

I don't need you to pray for me, I'm enjoying life and doing fine without your God.


----------



## Pizip (Jul 3, 2007)

Just keep an open mind about it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2007)

ramblerpimp209 said:


> You people are so blind. God created you, yet you want to create your own God.
> 
> That's not how it is. Deal with it. Spoiled, whiny, children.
> 
> ...



so then what happens to me?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2007)

ramblerpimp209 said:


> ps I'll pray for you




will you really? or do you just say that? will you pray for me too? where do you find the time? will your prayers be answered? how will I know you have helped me? i would like to say thanks. what if i prayed for myself but didn't "really" believe? i guess god knows when i'm lying. what will he do to me for that? will i be struck by lightning? burn in hell? this all really confuses me. there are MORE non-believers in one particular god than there are believers. so is god losing? which god? does majority rule? and what's with the child molesters? was that really necessary?


----------



## Smirgen (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm the product of Divine creation but the rest of you are all an Evolutionary happenstance.


----------



## eatspam (Jul 3, 2007)

cant speak for the rest of the animal world, but as for humans I reckon aliens came down, fucked apes and here we are. just my opinion.


----------



## ramblerpimp209 (Jul 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> will you really? or do you just say that? will you pray for me too? where do you find the time? will your prayers be answered? how will I know you have helped me? i would like to say thanks. what if i prayed for myself but didn't "really" believe? i guess god knows when i'm lying. what will he do to me for that? will i be struck by lightning? burn in hell? this all really confuses me. there are MORE non-believers in one particular god than there are believers. so is god losing? which god? does majority rule? and what's with the child molesters? was that really necessary?


wow. wound pretty tight, eh fdd? you're still looking the wrong way by asking me. I can't save you. it's between you and God, not me, brother.


----------



## Pizip (Jul 3, 2007)

Its really easy to pray at any time in your life. And if you pray for yourself and you dont believe in god then your actually are believing that there is a god and he will know that you are making an effort to seek him. If faith is something you believe in then you can never go wrong, because its something you believe in,And when another persone prays for you , yes in a matter of time that prayer will be answered and sometimes when you want Jesus to move you forward sometimes he wont because you won't let go of the things that are holding you back from success.

really you have no need to be confused about it. You dont have to agree or disagree about anything people tell you about their god(s).
Just keep an open mind about it.








fdd2blk said:


> will you really? or do you just say that? will you pray for me too? where do you find the time? will your prayers be answered? how will I know you have helped me? i would like to say thanks. what if i prayed for myself but didn't "really" believe? i guess god knows when i'm lying. what will he do to me for that? will i be struck by lightning? burn in hell? this all really confuses me. there are MORE non-believers in one particular god than there are believers. so is god losing? which god? does majority rule? and what's with the child molesters? was that really necessary?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2007)

ramblerpimp209 said:


> wow. wound pretty tight, eh fdd? you're still looking the wrong way by asking me. I can't save you. it's between you and God, not me, brother.




loose as a goose. YOU said you would pray for someone. why no answers to my questions? 

what will happen to me if i don't believe? specifically.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2007)

Pizip said:


> Its really easy to pray at any time in your life. And if you pray for yourself and you dont believe in god then your actually are believing that there is a god and he will know that you are making an effort to seek him. If faith is something you believe in then you can never go wrong, because its something you believe in,And when another persone prays for you , yes in a matter of time that prayer will be answered and sometimes when you want Jesus to move you forward sometimes he wont because you won't let go of the things that are holding you back from success.
> 
> really you have no need to be confused about it. You dont have to agree or disagree about anything people tell you about their god(s).
> Just keep an open mind about it.



but without god i've been doing so well. holding me back? church people always make it sound like my life is fucked. i'm fine, content, peaceful. i don't get it.


----------



## Pizip (Jul 3, 2007)

What i meant by holding you back, things that hurt you, make you sad, make you feel like giving up. I am sooooo not sayn drugs held you back cause some people are doing just fine with drugs and are like still in the money. But if you dont think that you dont need god then so be it. Its just that other people try and give you something that they wanna call good news just because they were glad to hear about it everday of their lifes. And they just think that you might want in on this news but dont worry if you want to believe if you dont then dont. Your human.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2007)

Pizip said:


> What i meant by holding you back, things that hurt you, make you sad, make you feel like giving up. I am sooooo not sayn drugs held you back cause some people are doing just fine with drugs and are like still in the money. But if you dont think that you dont need god then so be it. Its just that other people try and give you something that they wanna call good news just because they were glad to hear about it everday of their lifes. And they just think that you might want in on this news but dont worry if you want to believe if you dont then dont. Your human.



i'm at home making bubble hash with a friend. we are playing my guitars, drinking my beers, using all my hash making equipment. i'm telling my friend how happy i am and my life is really settling into a nice groove. he walks over puts his hand on my shoulder and says, "you know what you need? you need to come to my church." wtf? what I need. why?  who said i needed anything. it seems all my friends are all trying to "help" me. help me with what? i pretty much have what i need and a few things i wanted. i just don't get it.


----------



## Pizip (Jul 3, 2007)

You should like... kick all of their asses. lol sorry i mean damn they shouldnt be forcing their religion down your throat. That's just rude.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2007)

Pizip said:


> You should like... kick all of their asses. lol sorry i mean damn they shouldnt be forcing their religion down your throat. That's just rude.




rflmao. 

i have nothing against someones beliefs. i just don't see why more people can't believe in themselves, first and foremost.


----------



## Pizip (Jul 3, 2007)

I wish i could ask the same quesion to the people that do suicide bombings.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2007)

Pizip said:


> I wish i could ask the same quesion to the people that do suicide bombings.



i'm coming back from San Fransisco today. just as i start to get on the bridge i see a patrol car and a work truck flying onto the bridge with their lights flashing. they fly thru traffic. the work truck is in back and turns on its lane closed light board. they shut the lane down. the patrol car stops and 2 guys are out at the edge of the bridge talking to some young boy, maybe late teens early twenties. he is leaning against the rail with a look like, "what?". they thought he was going to jump.

i'm still struggling to process this all.


----------



## Pizip (Jul 3, 2007)

Thats weird im having trouble thinking about this. I dont understand why they thought he was gonna jump. He might of had to throw up or something.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2007)

YouTube - The Bridge (movie trailer) In Theatres October 27, 2006


----------



## ramblerpimp209 (Jul 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> loose as a goose. YOU said you would pray for someone. why no answers to my questions?
> 
> what will happen to me if i don't believe? specifically.


Loose as a goose? I don't think so. Sounds more like chicken little to me.
"why no answers?"
"what will happen?"
"will you really pray?"
"do you just say that?"
"will your prayers be answered?"
?how will I know you have helped me?"

Loose as a goose? Maybe you can fool yourself, but I don't really think you are.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2007)

ramblerpimp209 said:


> Loose as a goose? I don't think so. Sounds more like chicken little to me.
> "why no answers?"
> "what will happen?"
> "will you really pray?"
> ...



i could really care less. this is just the type of nonsense i get from church people. i have no questions. i need no answers. oh, wait i'm lying. help me god!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 3, 2007)

Wisdom is what we seek.

It has been said the meek shall inherit the earth.

I feel this means after mankind nearly destroys itself a small few will be left to rebuild the human race.
This supposedly happened with Noah's flood.

Who is to say this is not just a statement of the obvious,
The dinosaurs, then on and on.


Anyone heard of the Akashic records that were supposedly written by Thoth?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2007)

i live for the moment. there is only now. we can't change the past or control the future. be in the moment with yourself. let it come to you and just ride it. when i die i'm gone.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 3, 2007)

Life is a series of moments.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> Life is a series of moments.




life is the moment.


----------



## dumbassdrummer (Jul 4, 2007)

"and if you believe that god created man using evolution, it's possible YOU'RE reaching from some sort of compromise between religion and logic."

Just as the non-existence of reality is possible. Really, I see no difficulty with such a claim, that God, being responsible for existence of reality, would therefore be responsible for the process we call evolution. I don't see the reach.

"but, the god hypothesis lost footing a long time ago."

God as a hypothesis never had any footing, despite it's scholarly support. If you are examining the existence of God through a scientific process you've missed the point of religion, the spirituality, that which transends the apparent (physical) world. 

"should anarchy be legal?"

If there is a legal system in place that could regulate "anarchy" you, at best, have an unusual lack of legal control, but you certainly would not have anarchy.

"if god created man then god is an asshole. to have the power of god and have to add misery and suffering to the equation is stupid. why not give man a full life of bliss? what the fuck is with the child molesters? for what reason did god create them?"

Ahh, the problem of evil, this is not a new objection, nor is it an objection to laugh at - such arguments carry a great deal of weight, though, a few responses surface, most notably the concept of freewill. If God is to allow man freewill, God must also allow evil (well, according to some philosophers).

Baked Jesus - I wonder what Stephen Roberts would say to the following:

'My religious beliefs and belief in God are rooted in my own personal spiritual experience. In the course of this experience my faith tradition has, thus far, satisfied my need for spiritual instruction.'

I find it odd that the belief in God is threatening to so many people. I am an ashiest, yet I have no trouble seeing the wisdom in the faith traditions. Certainly, there are members of each faith that are foolish to say the best for them - these fundamentalists who demand that you must believe as they do or you'll suffer some undesirable eternal fate - it's silly. My best analogy for the whole thing:

Everyone is trying to reach the top of the same mountain - we all seek happiness, true happiness, to be content with ourselves and our lives, and live happily regardless of whatever ills may befall us. It does not matter if you can admit this for yourself, you, me, everyone you know, wants to be happy. Happiness is the top of the mountain. And, as with all destinations, there are countless ways to arrive at the destination, as many paths as there are travelers - and there must be as many paths as travelers because we all depart from different locations on our path up this mountain. Who is to say that one path is superior to another? They all lead to the same place. If the Bible has laid out a path that you can understand, a path that works for you, bless you! If the teachings of Buddha, if the Upanishads or Koran, or whatever guidance you have found provides a path to the top of the mountain, a path that works for you, bless you on that path. 

Even if you are like me, spiritually reluctant (to say the least!), we still are trying to get to the top of that mountain. Perhaps you have found a path that is not explained in a spiritual context - again, bless you on your path.

For an atheist to demand that there is no God and that belief in God if foolish is just as outrageous and dogmatic as the televangelist demanding that either you repent or you'll go to hell. Both claims follow the same thought process - both demand something that no evidence can be collected for or against.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 4, 2007)

This is a new one for the bible bashers. It seems they are learning. Not really a new one, the intelligent ones think it up and then it spreads to the dumb ones (which with god believers is the majority).

They swap the word evolution with adaptability. Extremely hard to argue against, which must be a first for the believers. In that a god or gods placed this adaptability within us.

It is their argument against evolution. Christianity has always been very good at moving with the times. They use music, even heavy metal to evangelise.

Where this adaptability fails is with the animals. Particularly the ones that live in the deepest of oceans. A place where evolution is rife. Creatures will develop eyes to see as they forage for food a certain level up in the ocean. Gain fins as they move up again to become new creatures.

Germs too that evolve from nowhere. Are your gods still active in creating new life? If so, why must they create life that is going to kill us?


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 4, 2007)

dumbassdrummer said:


> For an atheist to demand that there is no God and that belief in God if foolish is just as outrageous and dogmatic as the televangelist demanding that either you repent or you'll go to hell. Both claims follow the same thought process - both demand something that no evidence can be collected for or against.


Who is demanding there is no God? I'm demanding that there is no evidence whatsoever proving the existence of God. Of course there is always the possiblity that God exist, but I'm not going to believe it just because it is possible and cannot be disproven. 

Why don't you believe in the tooth fairy? I mean, you cannot prove the tooth fairy doesn't exist, so why not believe in the tooth fairy?

Most christians go by what they were taught as children. And I'm willing to bet money that the majority haven't even read the bible. And even if they have read the bible, I'm sure none have read the quaran. So what makes the christian God any more believable than the muslim God? How can you even choose between the two when you haven't read both holy books to compare?

Oh my bad, here comes the christians little friend called 'faith'.


----------



## unoitmakesense (Jul 4, 2007)

bible bashers


----------



## dumbassdrummer (Jul 4, 2007)

"Who is demanding there is no God? I'm demanding that there is no evidence whatsoever proving the existence of God. Of course there is always the possiblity that God exist, but I'm not going to believe it just because it is possible and cannot be disproven."

Nor should you believe in God because God cannot be disproved, you and I both agree that accepting something as true because something cannot be proven untrue is silly. But here is the problem: there is evidence for God, just not evidence that can be presented in a scientific fashion (hence it's spiritual nature). And, no, I do not mean faith, either. Rather, I present spiritual experience (something all faith traditions speak of - Buddhist, Hindus, Muslims, Christians, Pagans, they all have their own variation of meditation for the purpose of spiritual realization, some of these meditations even include the use of drugs). Such evidence, by nature, is useless in convincing others of a particular religious perspective (then again, I'd argue that demanding any particular spiritual practice to be the "true" path is silly) as it is personal - particular to the individual. Further, even a simple explanation of such experience is impossible to craft without using allegory or figurative language, remember Plato's cave?

Now, unless you have any particular argument as to why such spiritual experience is necessarily bunk, you have little room to criticize the possible existence of God, much less the belief in God - even if many who claim God are fools. 

If you cannot find evidence for something, nor scientific evidence against it, meanwhile there exists thousands of years of records of experience with something, across all cultures, with such experiences occurring independently of each other, you must at least say "I don't know".

"Most christians go by what they were taught as children. And I'm willing to bet money that the majority haven't even read the bible. And even if they have read the bible, I'm sure none have read the quaran. So what makes the christian God any more believable than the muslim God? How can you even choose between the two when you haven't read both holy books to compare?"

To judge the whole by the acts of some, or even a majority, is unfair, don't you think? You would not judge all Americans based on the actions of George Bush, now would you?


----------



## hempie (Jul 4, 2007)

unoitmakesense said:


> i agree, what he said.
> 
> plus god and jesus are lies to make us think a certain way.......fact.....and u KNOW it makes sense


nothing you say makes sense


----------



## hempie (Jul 4, 2007)

its not just a coincidence that the 3 religions of the world all center around the same god. with life comes evolution. whether its in nature or personal evolution.. to believe that since evolution exist god cannot or vis versa is believing in your own ignorance. adaptation is part of evolution and without 1 the other cant be made possible.. its all part of the creators design. nothing exist by itself.. not even the chicken


----------



## CannabisLecter (Jul 4, 2007)

hempie said:


> nothing you say makes sense


why dont u shut up u clown, unoitmakesense is a good friend of mine


----------



## hempie (Jul 4, 2007)

CannabisLecter said:


> why dont u shut up u clown, unoitmakesense is a good friend of mine


then i guess youre a retard too..


----------



## dumbassdrummer (Jul 4, 2007)

Chill kids, religion and spirituality can be a touchy subject - let's not get personal.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2007)

dumbassdrummer said:


> "Who is demanding there is no God? I'm demanding that there is no evidence whatsoever proving the existence of God. Of course there is always the possiblity that God exist, but I'm not going to believe it just because it is possible and cannot be disproven."
> 
> Nor should you believe in God because God cannot be disproved, you and I both agree that accepting something as true because something cannot be proven untrue is silly. But here is the problem: there is evidence for God, just not evidence that can be presented in a scientific fashion (hence it's spiritual nature). And, no, I do not mean faith, either. Rather, I present spiritual experience (something all faith traditions speak of - Buddhist, Hindus, Muslims, Christians, Pagans, they all have their own variation of meditation for the purpose of spiritual realization, some of these meditations even include the use of drugs). Such evidence, by nature, is useless in convincing others of a particular religious perspective (then again, I'd argue that demanding any particular spiritual practice to be the "true" path is silly) as it is personal - particular to the individual. Further, even a simple explanation of such experience is impossible to craft without using allegory or figurative language, remember Plato's cave?
> 
> ...




could we just change the word "God" to "Aliens"? 

if one believes in god then they must also believe in aliens.


----------



## unoitmakesense (Jul 4, 2007)

we come in peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2007)

gyeck, gyeck.


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 4, 2007)

dumbassdrummer said:


> "Who is demanding there is no God? I'm demanding that there is no evidence whatsoever proving the existence of God. Of course there is always the possiblity that God exist, but I'm not going to believe it just because it is possible and cannot be disproven."
> 
> Nor should you believe in God because God cannot be disproved, you and I both agree that accepting something as true because something cannot be proven untrue is silly. But here is the problem: there is evidence for God, just not evidence that can be presented in a scientific fashion (hence it's spiritual nature). And, no, I do not mean faith, either. Rather, I present spiritual experience (something all faith traditions speak of - Buddhist, Hindus, Muslims, Christians, Pagans, they all have their own variation of meditation for the purpose of spiritual realization, some of these meditations even include the use of drugs). Such evidence, by nature, is useless in convincing others of a particular religious perspective (then again, I'd argue that demanding any particular spiritual practice to be the "true" path is silly) as it is personal - particular to the individual. Further, even a simple explanation of such experience is impossible to craft without using allegory or figurative language, remember Plato's cave?
> 
> ...


I don't understand what you're getting at here? I'm not sure if I'm just too stoned or what you're saying just doesn't make sense.

You said there's evidence of God. Where? Are you saying spiritual experiences are evidence of God?

I surely hope not. lol.


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 4, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> could we just change the word "God" to "Aliens"?
> 
> if one believes in god then they must also believe in aliens.


I don't believe in God, but I believe there's a high chance of life on another planet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2007)

Baked Jesus said:


> I don't believe in God, but I believe there's a high chance of life on another planet.




do you have any physical proof? lol


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 4, 2007)

Nope. I said I believe there's a chance. Given the size of the universe and the amount of other planets, solar systems etc. I'd say it's reasonable to believe that there's atleast 1 other planet with perfect living conditions, such as Earth. Maybe they could even grow bud there too.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2007)

Baked Jesus said:


> Nope. I said I believe there's a chance. Given the size of the universe and the amount of other planets, solar systems etc. I'd say it's reasonable to believe that there's atleast 1 other planet with perfect living conditions, such as Earth. Maybe they could even grow bud there too.



i love the part where people think this other planet has to be like earth. maybe the life on this planet EVOLVED differently. maybe this planet is nothing like earth. maybe this other life form breathes helium. why is man so self centered?


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 4, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i love the part where people think this other planet has to be like earth. maybe the life on this planet EVOLVED differently. maybe this planet is nothing like earth. maybe this other life form breathes helium. why is man so self centered?


Dude, calm down. I said living conditions, SUCH AS Earth. They could breathe through their assholes for all I know.


----------



## unoitmakesense (Jul 4, 2007)

whats to say that we are not aliens?


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 4, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i love the part where people think this other planet has to be like earth. maybe the life on this planet EVOLVED differently. maybe this planet is nothing like earth. maybe this other life form breathes helium. why is man so self centered?


Right on Fdd.....+rep for you


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2007)

why does everyone keep tell me to chill? i'm so fucking high right now. just like every other time i post. i'm the happiest guy alive. i love everyone and am totally at peace. funny.


----------



## unoitmakesense (Jul 4, 2007)

cuz ur a mad man like me, we dont belong in this world  i went to a suicide club once....i was the only person to show up

whats the smartest thing to come out of a womans mouth? ....einsteins cock! 

i no its sexist but i wanted 2 make my frend laugh


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 4, 2007)

If everyone tells you to chill, take a hint.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2007)

Baked Jesus said:


> If everyone tells you to chill, take a hint.



you don't have the first clue as to who i am.


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 4, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> you don't have the first clue as to who i am.


Your point being? You're the one who said it, not me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2007)

Baked Jesus said:


> Your point being? You're the one who said it, not me.




your mindless banter is running in circles. i have no idea what you are even trying to get across. 

i'm out.


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jul 4, 2007)

Is this thread gonna get messy too???


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 4, 2007)

fdd' is the most chilled-out guy I know on this site, well there is GK but I wouldn't like to put money on who is the most chilled.

I hate it too, people telling me to chill out just because i happen to disagree. Chill out is bullshit, it's worse when you are actually chilled when someone tells you to chill because suddenly you're not chilled anymore. Fucking bullshit.

I can lose the plot a little, stumble off track now and again, but somebody telling you to chill out NEVER works. Not unless you know them really well. Strangers asking you to chill out is like them asking for a punch in the jaw.


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 4, 2007)

I wasn't trying to start shit, and I am sorry if telling you to 'calm down' somehow annoys you. 

But what annoys me is when people twist what I say to make me look like an idiot.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 4, 2007)

Baked Jesus said:


> I wasn't trying to start shit, and I am sorry if telling you to 'calm down' somehow annoys you.
> 
> But what annoys me is when people twist what I say to make me look like an idiot.


Not me. ask anyone, i'm a chilled out guy.

I don't think you're an idiot.


----------



## cali-high (Jul 4, 2007)

heres a song for you guys to listen to.


weird al yankwich(what if god smoked weed)


you can download it on limewire!

its great 


chill ppl


----------



## cali-high (Jul 4, 2007)

And if His eyes were pretty glazed
If He looked spaced-out
Would you buy His story
Would you believe He had an eye infection
And yeah yeah
God looks baked
Yeah yeah
God smells good
Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah
What if God smoked cannabis
Hit the bong like some of us
Drove a tidy micro-bus
And He subscribes to Rolling Stone
When God made this place
In the beginning, did he plant any seeds
Or did he put them there for Adam and Eve
So they'd be hungry for the apple that the snake was always offering
And yeah yeah
God rolls great
Yeah yeah
God smells good
Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah
What if God smoked cannabis
Do you 'spose He had a buzz
When He made the platypus
When He created both our homes
Does He like Pearl Jam or the Stones
And do you think He rolls His own
Up there in heaven on the throne
And when the saints go marching home
Maybe He sits and smokes a bone


This was the lyric from What If God Smoked Cannabis from artist Yankovic Weird Al


----------



## cali-high (Jul 4, 2007)

this song is great OMG i love it


i hope none of you take offense to my posting


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 4, 2007)

It isn't actually wierd al though is it? If i remember rightly it's a female singer. A lot of songs on limewire are mislabelled. 
Awesome song though! xD


----------



## cali-high (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah its a female singing it but its awsome


----------



## paul-mc (Jul 4, 2007)

im just glad that weed was created or evolved wich ever coz theres nothing better than a big fat rifa


----------



## cali-high (Jul 4, 2007)

forsure look up the song man its f**king awsome!!!


----------



## paul-mc (Jul 4, 2007)

cali-high said:


> forsure look up the song man its f**king awsome!!!


wa song is that?


----------



## cali-high (Jul 4, 2007)

what if god smoked cannabis


----------



## paul-mc (Jul 4, 2007)

cali-high said:


> what if god smoked cannabis


who sung it?


----------



## cali-high (Jul 4, 2007)

thats what i dont know


----------



## cali-high (Jul 4, 2007)

Last Dance With Mary Jane

fuck ya!


----------



## cali-high (Jul 4, 2007)

artist Tom Petty


----------



## dumbassdrummer (Jul 4, 2007)

"could we just change the word "God" to "Aliens"?

if one believes in god then they must also believe in aliens."

I dont think so. See, with aliens you can calculate the probability of planets hosting intellegent life. In fact, Stephen Hawking discussed this in one of his books (either "The Universe in a Nutshell" or "A Brief History of Time" I cannot recall), and, apparently (I'm no scientist nor do I know what criteria he used, much less how the calculations work, but then again, it's fucking Stephen Hawking - his word carries more wieght than any of our speculations) the probability of one planet in the entire universe hosting intellegent life is something like one in a billion billion billion - that would be us, Earth. The probability that two planets in our universe host intellegent life is one in such an unimaginable number that taking the idea of intellegent alien life seriously without having met such an alien is laughable. 

Not to say that there is no life, in fact, if I recall, the probability that life does exist elsewhere is rather high - just not intellegent life. So, no, there actually seems to be some evidence to suggest that intellegent alien life does not exist.

"You said there's evidence of God. Where? Are you saying spiritual experiences are evidence of God?

I surely hope not. lol."

First, I wasn't high when I wrote that, nice try. Second, I'm say that spiritual experience is more than enough evidence for someone to embrace spiritual concepts - if the spiritual concept of God reflects their spiritual experience, then yes, that is evidence of God. The difficulty is that such evidence is of no evidentiary value to others, but it does not need to be for someone to reasonably claim that God does exist. The tricky part is that with such evidence it IS unreasonable to demand others to embrace the belief in God.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

dumbassdrummer said:


> "could we just change the word "God" to "Aliens"?
> 
> if one believes in god then they must also believe in aliens."
> 
> ...


We will not find intelligent life, but we will be able to create new life as we conquer the stars. it is WE that are god. We worship only ourselves. Which is the reason we need to believe that when we die we somehow live forever afterwards, while EVERY SINGLE other animal on the planet just SIMPLY dies.

Why is this?


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 5, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> We will not find intelligent life, but we will be able to create new life as we conquer the stars. it is WE that are god. We worship only ourselves. Which is the reason we need to believe that when we die we somehow live forever afterwards, while EVERY SINGLE other animal on the planet just SIMPLY dies.
> 
> Why is this?


i think animals live forever afterwards too like we humans.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> i think animals live forever afterwards too like we humans.


Yet the bible teaches that this isn't so. Only WE are that special. lol.

Ever looked into the eyes of a chimp? Do you not SEE intelligent life?

What about the eyes of a dog or cat? Do they feel emotion? I believe they do.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

I've just realised something. all life is intelligent life. If we find life, we find intelligence.

If hawking was using this planets occupants as a factor to determining intelligence ratios, then he was wrong. Life is an explosion. It makes no sense that there can be such a thing as unintelligent life.


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 5, 2007)

like i say in some thread before everything on this planet is god,and every thing have something like a mind or else.did you go to forests?and listen trees they speek to each other,and birds,and and and and.


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 5, 2007)

dumbassdrummer said:


> First, I wasn't high when I wrote that, nice try. Second, I'm say that spiritual experience is more than enough evidence for someone to embrace spiritual concepts - if the spiritual concept of God reflects their spiritual experience, then yes, that is evidence of God. The difficulty is that such evidence is of no evidentiary value to others, but it does not need to be for someone to reasonably claim that God does exist. The tricky part is that with such evidence it IS unreasonable to demand others to embrace the belief in God.


Firstly, I didn't say you were high when you wrote that, I said I must be as I didn't understand what you were getting at.

Secondly, the mind plays tricks on us all the time. People can 'see' God everywhere, but the reason is because they're trying to, or wanting to believe they did. The fact is, people see shit all the time, and this is in NO WAY proof of God, not even to the person who supposedly witnessed it.

And having a spiritual experience with the use of drugs... need I even answer why this is an insane idea?


----------



## dumbassdrummer (Jul 5, 2007)

"We will not find intelligent life, but we will be able to create new life as we conquer the stars. it is WE that are god. We worship only ourselves. Which is the reason we need to believe that when we die we somehow live forever afterwards, while EVERY SINGLE other animal on the planet just SIMPLY dies.

Why is this?"

You tell me, you made the assertion. To say that we are God - perhaps, depending on what you mean (ie, if you mean that we are God as the Sufi's claim, I can see such a claim as being reasonable, though I've not the experience to embrace such a view myself). To say that we worship ourselves, yes, I think the majority of the world does, whether they realize it or not, though I dont think such a generalization can be applied to all people.

"I've just realised something. all life is intelligent life. If we find life, we find intelligence.

If hawking was using this planets occupants as a factor to determining intelligence ratios, then he was wrong. Life is an explosion. It makes no sense that there can be such a thing as unintelligent life."

When Hawking uses the term "intellegent life" he means life with an intellect comparable to our own. As for life being an explosion, I'm not sure I agree, though I would like to know what you mean by "explosion". 

And sure unintellegent life makes sense. Bacteria, for example.

"Secondly, the mind plays tricks on us all the time. People can 'see' God everywhere, but the reason is because they're trying to, or wanting to believe they did. The fact is, people see shit all the time, and this is in NO WAY proof of God, not even to the person who supposedly witnessed it."

I didn't say "see" God. Now, do you mean to say that spiritual experience is the result of people wanting to have this experience so, as a result, they interpret usual physical experience as spiritual? How could you possibly discount all spiritual experience? Such experience is entirely personal, there is nothing you can know of it past that a person claims to have had such an experience. Further, spiritual experience is plenty of evidence for God if the experience supports the existence of God, it's just not evidence to anyone other than the person who had the experience. Spiritual experience is not "seeing" God, it is the experience thereof. Empirical evidence. 

"And having a spiritual experience with the use of drugs... need I even answer why this is an insane idea?"

I too think that supposed spiritual experiences had under the influence of intoxicants is absurd and could not be spiritual. To be high, drunk, ect and have such an experience - well, even IF the experience was indeed spiritual, the intoxication necessarily distorts the experience, thus the experience has no value to the practitioner, apart, perhaps as being evidence that such spiritual experiences are possible in the first place.


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 5, 2007)

I understand where you're coming from. But the fact is, the mind can do incredible things in certain situations. Even if a person had such a spiritual experience, yes, they may believe it to be proof of the existence of God, but the fact is, you cannot always trust what you see/hear/fee, as your mind can and does play tricks on youl. 

If i dreamt of a 30ft pink rabbit, it doesn't mean I'm going to believe it to be real, or start to worship the almighty 30ft pink rabbit. These spiritual experiences people claim they had can be triggered by a number of things and by no means is the working of a God.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

dumbassdrummer said:


> "We will not find intelligent life, but we will be able to create new life as we conquer the stars. it is WE that are god. We worship only ourselves. Which is the reason we need to believe that when we die we somehow live forever afterwards, while EVERY SINGLE other animal on the planet just SIMPLY dies.
> 
> Why is this?"
> 
> ...


What makes you think bacteria isn't intelligent life? So you define intelligence as what? The building of society, perhaps? Then look no further than ants, they even have their own tribes and will carry out raids on each other. Do we assume that these ants will not evolve socially? Can we communicate with them to find out? How do we know what they think? Sorry to ask such obvious questions.

Life is an explosion. Where there is the capability for life you will find all types of creatures wanting to live. Even bacteria needs to feed off something. I agree, we may stumble across a planet that is just starting to come alive. What if we are god, because we are the first. We have sent probes to mars before, I believe these are for more than just collecting data, I believe we are trying to instigate a Mars genesis.


----------



## dumbassdrummer (Jul 5, 2007)

"I understand where you're coming from. But the fact is, the mind can do incredible things in certain situations. Even if a person had such a spiritual experience, yes, they may believe it to be proof of the existence of God, but the fact is, you cannot always trust what you see/hear/fee, as your mind can and does play tricks on youl.

If i dreamt of a 30ft pink rabbit, it doesn't mean I'm going to believe it to be real, or start to worship the almighty 30ft pink rabbit. These spiritual experiences people claim they had can be triggered by a number of things and by no means is the working of a God."

And I understand where you are coming from as well, I used to make the same argument (nearly verbatim), but such an argument has problems. You are right when you say that you cannot always trust your senses and experiences; however, with such experiences, we are not necessarily talking about a single experience - what of the Buddhist monk who has been practicing for 60 years? Who are you to say his spiritual experiences are not authentic?

The belief in God is entirely reasonable, it's the assertion that there is a God that is unreasonable. Does this clarify my position any?

"What makes you think bacteria isn't intelligent life? So you define intelligence as what? The building of society, perhaps? Then look no further than ants, they even have their own tribes and will carry out raids on each other. Do we assume that these ants will not evolve socially? Can we communicate with them to find out? How do we know what they think? Sorry to ask such obvious questions."

Hehehe, bacteria as intelligent life. If the organism lacks a brain, the organism, necessarily, cannot be intelligent. Even your example of ants is full of holes - they are simply not complex enough to rationalize (which also happens to be an implied answer to your question - the ability to reason denotes intellect, and the degree of intellect can be judge by the complexity of the creature's reasoning powers - which is why monkeys are intelligent, just to an extremely slight degree when compared to humans, the most intelligent example of life known to us). As for social evolution, or the ability to evolve at all - that is a moot point. So what if an organism can evolve? The ability to, at some point, develop a particular characteristic is no reason to consider a creature to have already developed a particular characteristic. And, I love questions. 

"Life is an explosion. Where there is the capability for life you will find all types of creatures wanting to live. Even bacteria needs to feed off something. I agree, we may stumble across a planet that is just starting to come alive. What if we are god, because we are the first. We have sent probes to mars before, I believe these are for more than just collecting data, I believe we are trying to instigate a Mars genesis."

Again you say that life is an explosion, but I'm unclear on what you mean. If you mean that life necessarily begets competition, sure, I can go with that. As for being God because we are the first to arrive at another planet, I'm not sure I follow. How does being the "first" make one God, or god for that matter. As for a Mars genesis, perhaps, but technologically we are far, far away from being able to even land a man on the planet, much less establish some form of life there.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok. And the difference between ants and chimps is? I cannot think of one, except that chimps look more like us.

Genetically we are not so different than the common house fly. Why do you think this is so? Did we all start from one single strand of protein? When I say we, I mean all life. Just as the universe is exploding from a singularity, could not the same be said for life?

All life on this planet is basically the same. There is not a separate gene that gives US our mind. If you try to kill an ant it will run. At one time in history we had no more of a brain than the ant. Who's to say that the ant won't become number one on the planet. too small? How big are we in relation to the dinosaurs?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

dumbassdrummer said:


> Again you say that life is an explosion, but I'm unclear on what you mean. If you mean that life necessarily begets competition, sure, I can go with that. As for being God because we are the first to arrive at another planet, I'm not sure I follow. How does being the "first" make one God, or god for that matter. As for a Mars genesis, perhaps, but technologically we are far, far away from being able to even land a man on the planet, much less establish some form of life there.


Forgive me, often i am rushed and do not explain myself as clearly as I'd like to. 

I believe we are god, and that we are the beginning of life's journey into the universe. I believe that all life on this planet evolved from a single strand of protein. The 1st creature would have been an amoeba, that duplicated itself etc. As different amoebas lived in slightly different climates, maybe some fell into the sea, they evolved different things to enable their better survival. Hence the explosion of life.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2007)

i see nothing unbelievable in us shooting numerous types of life to mars to see what happens. it may be single celled organisms but i see no reason why this is not possible. who's to say it hasn't already been done. maybe that's what the rover is looking for.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i see nothing unbelievable in us shooting numerous types of life to mars to see what happens. it may be single celled organisms but i see no reason why this is not possible. who's to say it hasn't already been done. maybe that's what the rover is looking for.


Yup. we're making a new home. All I can say is we better speed that baby up.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

What better way to test how life first started than to do it ourselves on a barren planet? These ice caps they've just noticed. Coincidence? I believe mars is going through this process, this explosion of life as we sit here now.


----------



## want_my_ink (Jul 5, 2007)

I believe so. Its in our nature to worship something. There are a group of people right now worshipping a huge rock or something because they have never heard the GOOD NEWS^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i see nothing unbelievable in us shooting numerous types of life to mars to see what happens. it may be single celled organisms but i see no reason why this is not possible. who's to say it hasn't already been done. maybe that's what the rover is looking for.


The Mars rover was destroyed only hours after it landed.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> The Mars rover was destroyed only hours after it landed.


Maybe it wasn't designed to last. It lasted long enough to plant what needed to be planted.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 5, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Maybe it wasn't designed to last. It lasted long enough to plant what needed to be planted.


I highly doubt that NASA would develop something to send to Mar's for it not to last. It was sent there to photograph the landscape, and after a few hours it went offline never to return. The same thing happened with "Phobos"......this was the Russian satelite sent to take pictures of Mars' moon. It snapped one picture and then poof...gone. Something else scientists have noticed too.......Mars moon is now missing as well. Very strange............


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> I highly doubt that NASA would develop something to send to Mar's for it not to last.


If they had an alternate reason for sending the probe they would.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2007)

something stomped on it.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 5, 2007)

I thought this was pretty funny:


----------



## dumbassdrummer (Jul 5, 2007)

"Ok. And the difference between ants and chimps is? I cannot think of one, except that chimps look more like us."

Ants and chimps? Chimpanzees (which are not even the most intelligent monkeys - we have recently document some, cannot recall which species, using rocks to smash nuts open - they are using tools) are by far more intelligent than ants. Ants build colonies and work together because they follow various instinctual and chemical directions. Chimpanzees are mammals, ants are insects, they have entirely different diets, life cycles. The chimpanzee is simply a more complex organism than the ant (ant of any sort. 

"Genetically we are not so different than the common house fly. "

By what standard? We have enough genetic differences to cause the obvious and striking differences between humans and the house fly. I'd say that makes us genetically different to a fairly good extent. 

"Did we all start from one single strand of protein? When I say we, I mean all life. Just as the universe is exploding from a singularity, could not the same be said for life?"

A single strand of protein? Perhaps, though I do know we all indeed come from the same bunch of matter that once constituted a particular singularity which became our universe. As for the universe "exploding" from a singularity, that is a terrible misconception. The "Big Bang" was an unbearably slow process, one that still continues, at an ever increasing rate. It took billions of years for stars to even begin to form. 

"All life on this planet is basically the same. There is not a separate gene that gives US our mind. If you try to kill an ant it will run. At one time in history we had no more of a brain than the ant. Who's to say that the ant won't become number one on the planet. too small? How big are we in relation to the dinosaurs?"

All life is basically the same in that it is all carbon based - past this fact, life is extremely diverse. High school biology should have taught you this much.
No, there is not a single gene that provides us our minds, but there are a number of genetic factors that allow humans to reproduce and consistently conceive humans with a brain far, far more advanced than any other brain on the planet. As for ants running - so what? Ants do not write literary masterpieces, they do not have art of any kind, they lack rational thought altogether. No matter how many similarities we might share with other creatures, our differences are notable enough to classify us in a species seperate from other living things - just as other living things are different enough to be classed in species apart from other non human living things. Why do you think we have such classifications if significant differences do not exist between the species? Our evolutionary predecessors does not change the facts regarding our species, nor does the possible evolutionary development of ants make an ant anything more than it is. As for the size of a living thing, we changed that mold - our advanced brains are so far developed that we have overcome physical disadvantage to the point where we can absolutely dominate all other living things (with the exception, of course, of living things not yet encountered or only recently encountered).

"Forgive me, often i am rushed and do not explain myself as clearly as I'd like to.

I believe we are god, and that we are the beginning of life's journey into the universe. I believe that all life on this planet evolved from a single strand of protein. The 1st creature would have been an amoeba, that duplicated itself etc. As different amoebas lived in slightly different climates, maybe some fell into the sea, they evolved different things to enable their better survival. Hence the explosion of life."

No need to apologize, I love this stuff. 

What do you mean exactly by "we are god"? Also, you use "explosion" again and, while perhaps more appropriate in this case than in reference to the big bang, still seems odd to me considering that the process of evolution has taken place over, perhaps more than a billion years. That's quite a long time, even from a universal perspective (the universe is probably not much older than 40 billion years - at least that was the general scientific consensus last time I studied this stuff).


----------



## Vermilion (Jul 5, 2007)

Taipan said:


> perhaps, if you ever get a chance to see the Reefer Madness dvd, there is a short film called Grandpas marijuana handbook, and he some stuff that links the bible to marijuana, like how people saw god and burning bushes, and how no one sees that unless they are on something lol.


YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

All 4 of those vids are exactly what you described.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 6, 2007)

I say explosion, not because of any speed involved in the process, but because in an explosion everything splinters off into a billion pieces and into a billion different directions.

We can have population explosions where over a period of 50 years the population increases by so much. An explosion does not need to be quick, only relatively so.

Genetically we are two chromosomes/dna strands more than a common house fly. Basically we are the same.

I'm aware of chimps using tools, aware too that they now are far more tribal, and their hunts gaining what could be described as ceremony. Oh, chimps are apes btw. They're not the only animals that have started to use tools, elephants have started too.

Since the mapping of the human genome we have become aware that we are built basically the same way as the rest of life on this planet. I believe that all life on this planet stemmed from the same single strand of protein.


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 6, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Genetically we are two chromosomes/dna strands more than a common house fly. Basically we are the same.


this is the first i've heard of this. you mean NUMBER of strands? but we do not SHARE a large percentage of SIMULAR genes with the housefly, do we?



skunkushybrid said:


> Since the mapping of the human genome we have become aware that we are built basically the same way as the rest of life on this planet. I believe that all life on this planet stemmed from the same single strand of protein.


could be. i always think about all the lost kingdoms in the cambrian extinction. what kind of cool creatures did we lose? were there plants/animal creatures = plantimals?

evolution can move any direction by a twist of fate.


----------



## dumbassdrummer (Jul 6, 2007)

"I say explosion, not because of any speed involved in the process, but because in an explosion everything splinters off into a billion pieces and into a billion different directions.

We can have population explosions where over a period of 50 years the population increases by so much. An explosion does not need to be quick, only relatively so."

Relative to what? There is nothing to compare the big bang to, except perhaps a supernova, which occurs at a much faster rate than the big bang did. Ask any scientists and they will tell you the big bang was (and is) a very slow process.

"Genetically we are two chromosomes/dna strands more than a common house fly. Basically we are the same."

Even if we are only two chromosomes away (which I highly doubt) those two chromosomes are enough to create the absurdly obvious differences between the house fly and humans - if the genetic differences produce such obvious developmental differences, how then are those genetic differences not considered significant?

"
Since the mapping of the human genome we have become aware that we are built basically the same way as the rest of life on this planet. I believe that all life on this planet stemmed from the same single strand of protein."

Again, all life on this planet is carbon based, but you've still ignored my points regarding the differences - differences enough to classify the varying kingdoms, phyla, classes, orders, ect, ect. You say all life is basically the same, and again I wonder in what sense. If you mean that it's all carbon based, very well, that is indeed the case, but of carbon based life there are vast differences between this planet's millions of species.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 6, 2007)

Just something I found interesting.


*Human connection* 
Fruit flies share nearly 60% of human genes and are studied by thousands of scientists around the world. The reason is that fruit flies and humans use the same or similar genes to develop into adults. And the short life cycle of the fly makes it an ideal subject for genetic experiments. 




Rubin: Celera speeded things up


Professor Gerry Rubin, from the University Of California, Berkeley, worked with the Celera Genomics Corporation to decipher the fruit fly's DNA sequence: "They can become addicted to alcohol, cocaine and other drugs. They have a wake-sleep cycle like humans do. They have complicated rituals of behaviour. 
"So in many ways they're really fully functional animals with a brain and behaviour, in addition to sharing many of the biochemical pathways humans have." 
Professor Rubin set up the Berkeley Drosophila Genome Project Group in 1992. Since then, he has been sequencing the entire genetic blueprint. The information can be accessed on the internet by scientists, and Dr Matthew Freeman, at the Medical Research Council in Cambridge, UK, has been making practical use of the information. He studies flies with disrupted eyes. 
"It turned out that the molecules causing these problems in fruit flies were the same molecules that we know were responsible for causing cancer in humans. So our research in something as bizarre-sounding as a fruit fly's eyes leads to an understanding of the molecules that cause cancer in humans." 
*Soil worm* 
Decoding an organism's genome is time-consuming but the technology used is becoming faster and faster. The soil worm _Caenorhabditis elegans_ took eight years to decode, but the more complicated fruit fly has been completed in the same time. 




The race is now on to decode other organisms


This is partly due to the intervention of Dr Craig Venter, the entrepreneur head of Celera Genomics. He has antagonised some fellow scientists by patenting pieces of genetic code with commercial value. But the combination of Dr Venter's fast-decoding technology and Professor Rubin's carefully-compiled fruit fly database has been a success for both of them. 
"Working with Craig Venter and his colleagues at Celera has allowed us to complete the project 18 months earlier and probably saved the US tax payer $10 million," Professor Rubin told the BBC. 
Dr Peter Little is a molecular biologist at Imperial College, London, UK. He agrees that the complete sequencing of the fruit fly genome is significant and useful. 
He said: "It is a dramatic and important achievement and provides a very powerful way of developing hypotheses which can then be tested in humans." 
*Gene race* 
However, Dr Little disagrees that this means that Celera is sure to win the race to complete the human genome, beating the publicly-funded Human Genome Project. 
"You have to understand that the fly genome is 10 times smaller than the human genome, and is also simpler. In humans, the same sequence is found over and over again - it's the most ghastly mess, but the fly isn't." 




This small soil worm showed the way


He believes the fly genome could help Celera by allowing them to gain early experience in seeing what genes look like among the long strands of human DNA. 
"But we won't know until very late in their project - their method does everything at once, whereas the HGP does things in steps, looking in great detail," he said. He added: "If I was a betting man, and I am, I would still put money on the publicly-funded HGP to produce the biologically-important information before Celera."


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 6, 2007)

dumbassdrummer said:


> "I say explosion, not because of any speed involved in the process, but because in an explosion everything splinters off into a billion pieces and into a billion different directions.
> 
> We can have population explosions where over a period of 50 years the population increases by so much. An explosion does not need to be quick, only relatively so."
> 
> ...


I've underlined the answers to your questions.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 6, 2007)

You are holding your own here Skunk.

I have enjoyed this thread.
Even the closed minded comments.


----------



## Taipan (Jul 6, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> You are holding your own here Skunk.
> 
> I have enjoyed this thread.
> Even the closed minded comments.


ya it did better then i expected lol, wayyyyyyyyyy more posts then i had though, rock on guys


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 6, 2008)

Man Created God


----------



## TheBlazehero (Oct 28, 2009)

I highly recommend the Cosmos series with Carl Sagan to learn about the origin of life. It's on Netflix.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Oct 29, 2009)

I believe in natural selection. (survival of the fittest)

Evolution is just theory.

Unless, of course, I believe humans could evolve?


----------



## ThaDutchieCouple (Oct 29, 2009)

Taipan said:


> true, i dont think it matters what religion anyone is or even if they have one as long as they dont push theirs onto other people


*
I agree, it wouldnt matter to me if religion wasnt pushed upon others, but unfortunatly it is. 
stuffed down the throats of young minds, (everyone knows children are more likely to belive something if taught at a young age)
Theress an organized group to go door to door to try and get more followers for fuck sake!
Religion IS pushed onto other, so you should care!*

*People need to find god within themselves. finding strength not in something invisible outside themselves, that has caused more war and bloodshed then anythingelse. I'm sick of people beliveing every goddamn thing they hear. The masses of people on this earth arnt thinking clearly and it really worries me....*


----------



## TheBlazehero (Nov 2, 2009)

man created god, homie. just have faith in the interconnectedness of life. we are all made of star stuff, the result of billions of years of evolution and incidental, accidental mutation. infinite intelligence in all of life. i have faith, but i don't believe in a 'religious' god. my faith is the belief that i can tap in to the universe's infinite intelligence for inspiration and creation. i got soul but i'm not a soldier.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 2, 2009)

I believe HAL knows what happened in 2001.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 2, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> I believe in natural selection. (survival of the fittest)
> 
> Evolution is just theory.
> 
> Unless, of course, I believe humans could evolve?


Way to take the same position three different ways.


----------



## PadawanBater (Nov 2, 2009)

TheBlazehero said:


> man created god, homie. just have faith in the interconnectedness of life. we are all made of star stuff, the result of billions of years of evolution and incidental, accidental mutation. infinite intelligence in all of life. i have faith, but i don't believe in a 'religious' god. my faith is the belief that i can tap in to the universe's infinite intelligence for inspiration and creation. *i got soul but i'm not a soldier*.


 
Remarkable post man.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 2, 2009)

Man created god.


----------



## morgentaler (Nov 2, 2009)

In the beginning there was the singularity.
And it was good.
And then the singularity expanded, a massive release of energy, matter and visible light.
Matter coalesced, forming gravity wells which drew in more matter.
Stars were born, emitting many types of rays.
And it was good.
Planets formed, and oceans of water, methane, or hydrogen covered their surfaces.
Complex molecules were created among the volatile environments, eventually giving way to simple life.
And it was good.
Life changed infinitesimally, growing more complex over passing generations. Diverging, adapting, evolving.
It spread to encompass the Earth and, in all probability, others as well.
Life left the oceans and spread across the land. Diverging, adapting, evolving.
And it was good.
The first proto-humans discovered fire and cooking, and extracted more energy from their food than by simple digestion.
This extra food energy meant less time was required for hunting and gathering. This gave them free time to think.
And it was good.
The people discovered communication through language and art, and told tales of epics hunts and where the best sustenance could be found.
They described their world in simple terms but, like the people, language evolved.
And it was good.
They looked at the world and asked questions of how the things around them came to be.
And there were those who answered. "I know what made the world. And if you do not follow the rules he has given me, He will destroy you."
They learned how to lie. 
And it was God.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## TheBlazehero (Nov 3, 2009)

PadawanBater said:


> Remarkable post man.


cheers, but honestly Carl Sagan and his Cosmos series put the ideas in my head. I definitely recommend it stoned too. Can even watch on Netflix instantly!

oh...i got soul but i'm not a soldier is from The Killers song All These Things That I've Done....i didn't make that up. I think the song is about Flowers (the singer) own religious struggle growing up in the Mormon church....so it applies : )


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)

morgentaler said:


> In the beginning there was the singularity.
> And it was good.
> And then the singularity expanded, a massive release of energy, matter and visible light.
> Matter coalesced, forming gravity wells which drew in more matter.
> ...


I give it a 9.4.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 15, 2009)

Alice?

....


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 15, 2009)

Yah, Morgen nailed it well. 

A true thinker......


----------



## Grow4Daze (Dec 15, 2009)

I haven't even read this thread but I can answer your question. 

Man created God.

See my sig below


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 15, 2009)

Heh, one of my first responses I think.....

It's also the most OBVIOUS of answers, and the evidence is everywhere.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 26, 2009)

"what if god created evolution, say he created a single cell organism designed to evolve gradually into humans.
Whats your opinon" - Taipan (first post)

Sounds possible to Us.


----------



## PadawanBater (Dec 26, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> "what if god created evolution, say he created a single cell organism designed to evolve gradually into humans.
> Whats your opinon"


 
Here is the problem...

Where is the evidence that suggests that God started evolution?

It's fine to ask that, because now you have something you can test, you have an idea... But since there is no way to know if a god started evolution, it's essentially pointless to conclude that a god had any role in it what so ever. Science inserts things where they need to be inserted as you figure things out and progress along, religion figures things out as you go along and if some of those things don't line up with what has already been deemed correct, they get thrown out, not the conclusion.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 26, 2009)

No evidence needed.

Science answers the whos, whats, whens and wheres

Spirituality answers the whys


----------



## PadawanBater (Dec 26, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> No evidence needed.
> 
> Science answers the whos, whats, whens and wheres
> 
> Spirituality answers the whys


 
"Why" is not an applicable question in science.

What does purple taste like?

How fast does history go?

...

Not applicable questions to ask. That's another problem.

You can come up with countless ways to organize a question, but there are only a few select ways that question will make any rational sense.

"Why does the universe exist?" is not a rational question at this point in time. How do you even know there is a "why?"? How do you know the question isn't instead "Why _shouldn't _the universe exist?"? 


Not to mention, what kind of realistic relevance does the "why?" answer really have anyway? Do you know how to make a universe? Do you know how to destroy one?... me either... So if we knew "why" universes existed, what would it matter? (not that it's not a genuine question that shouldn't be pursued...)


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 26, 2009)

"Do you know how to make a universe?"

Yes.


----------



## morgentaler (Dec 26, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> No evidence needed.
> 
> Science answers the whos, whats, whens and wheres
> 
> Spirituality answers the whys


You assume there is a why. The why is likely to be just as much a fictional creation as the god is.


----------



## morgentaler (Dec 26, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> "Do you know how to make a universe?"
> 
> Yes.


The first time I've seen you get right to the point, and it turns out to be a lie.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 26, 2009)

[youtube]b018CzxbKMY[/youtube]


----------



## morgentaler (Dec 26, 2009)

Syd is a cool artist. He does not create universes. He creates drawings and paintings.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 26, 2009)

Prove IT

...*
*


----------



## morgentaler (Dec 26, 2009)

YOU prove it. You asserted that he does.
If your idea of a universe is a fantasy painting, a novel like Twilight, or any other man made media then you're just as irrational as any other religiously driven twit.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 26, 2009)

How many universes can there be?

I can't do the math.


----------



## morgentaler (Dec 26, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> How many universes can there be?
> 
> I can't do the math.


If you can't do the math, you can't create universes.

The universe IS math.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 26, 2009)

The answer to everything is "42" Morgen ...


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 26, 2009)

If the universe is math, then what is the mulitverse made of?


----------



## morgentaler (Dec 26, 2009)

W.H has a consistent theme across posts in the phrase "thoughts become things".

When a thought that has no bearing in reality becomes a thing, it's called fiction. Sometimes it's entertainment, other times it's just a lie.
It doesn't make it a universe, or real, just because someone thought of it.

Around 100 generations of Christians have been absolutely certain Jesus was going to pop by in their lifetimes. He didn't.
They were certain about life after death too. With every generation wrong about the previous unprovable, the likelihood of the second unprovable would appear to decrease.


----------



## morgentaler (Dec 26, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> If the universe is math, then what is the mulitverse made of?


More math.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 26, 2009)

If the muliverse is just math, then it is possible to for every possible scenario to exist, eh?


----------



## EnkiGrower (Dec 26, 2009)

In genesis it says that God made man of the earth, so evolution does not disprove faith in God.
There is no proof God exists, except for everything around you. To believe all this happened by chance is just as much a leap as to believe that it was made by God.
I believe in God and believe in Jesus, I also believe that the Holy Spirit is in everything. I am often embarrassed to be Christian because Christians often think they have the answer to everything. My spirituality gives me more questions then answers, but it gives me peace to know that God is looking out for existence.

I can understand not believing in God, the Word of God has been so distorted that it is hard to hear it. 

It wouldn't be faith if you knew it was true.


----------



## EnkiGrower (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh and the movie Zietgiest, I have to watch it again, but doesn't it just say that all the worlds religions are the same and go back to the days of ancient egypt and what not.


----------



## rookie 420 (Dec 26, 2009)

With the leaps and bounds made in science in the last two centuries I think religion as a whole is suffering. The bible is so vague, any scenario can be related to the text. I'm still sticking with my theory that religion was designed to help govern society.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 26, 2009)

Evolution is never really the issue, independent of how you believe Life On Earth began.
Human Evolution is a whole different hole. 
"I'm still sticking with my theory that religion was designed to help govern society. "
Especially when you control all of the books and everyone that can write a book.
That is what makes the dead sea scrolls so revealing.

[youtube]vahx4rAd0N0[/youtube]


----------



## manlookingj (Dec 26, 2009)

I never saw how evolution really countered religion that much, with the exception of the fact that religious people was too polarized to turn around the facts in their favor. If god did make us. The way of it happening would be something foreign to our capability of intellect anyways. So...


----------



## rookie 420 (Dec 26, 2009)

I understand that the incorporation of religious beliefs does not date back to our furthest ancestors (Darwin Theory), so could our intellect be responsible for the birth of a Higher Divinity?


----------



## rookie 420 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks W.H., the scripture is so bias, and could someone explain the necene creed (catholisism). This has to be one of the most contradictory scripts still used.


----------



## morgentaler (Dec 26, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> If the muliverse is just math, then it is possible to for every possible scenario to exist, eh?


No. 2 plus 2 never equals 5.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 27, 2009)

Have you described a possible or impossible scenario?

Do you not believe in mulitverses, Mr. Morgentaler?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 27, 2009)

rookie 420 said:


> Thanks W.H., the scripture is so bias, and could someone explain the necene creed (catholisism). This has to be one of the most contradictory scripts still used.


And it will be continue to be used, as long as the sheeple refuse to question it.


----------

